# Upgrading Rims from 16" to 17"



## Hubblehouse (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a 2017 Hatchback and was thinking about changing the rims out from the 16" that came with the car to Chevrolet OEM upgraded 17" or 18" that were available for this year. Does anyone know if the same center cap, lug nuts and tire sensors from the 16" rims will work for both? I am going to need new tires soon and thought this would be a nice update. 

I also see online a bunch of companies that sell 'OEM" rims for A LOT less than Chevy. Anyone have experience with any of these?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The lug nuts and TPMS sensors will work, and I would expect so should the center cap (though the wheels may likely come with them, if you get OEM wheels), since the wheel hub bore is the same.

What sites are you specifically talking about? There are plenty of OEM reproduction wheels out there, but those mainly pertain to something like a C4 ZR1 wheel for an FBody.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I actually went the other way for winter tires. 18" - 16". If you are using the Cruze OEM wheels, the center cap, TPMS and lugs are all the same. Look at car-part.com for wheels at boneyards, or marketplace and craigslist for people getting rid of theirs. I buy my TPMS sensors from S1Autoparts, centercaps off Ebay. Hell of a lot cheaper than buying from the dealer.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

If you are going to spend the money to upgrade, why limit yourself with the “stock” look?


----------



## Hubblehouse (Jan 30, 2021)

MP81 said:


> The lug nuts and TPMS sensors will work, and I would expect so should the center cap (though the wheels may likely come with them, if you get OEM wheels), since the wheel hub bore is the same.
> 
> What sites are you specifically talking about? There are plenty of OEM reproduction wheels out there, but those mainly pertain to something like a C4 ZR1 wheel for an FBody.


I have seen the rims on autorimshop.com for $190 and a couple of people on ebay for $120.00


----------



## Hubblehouse (Jan 30, 2021)

thebac said:


> I actually went the other way for winter tires. 18" - 16". If you are using the Cruze OEM wheels, the center cap, TPMS and lugs are all the same. Look at car-part.com for wheels at boneyards, or marketplace and craigslist for people getting rid of theirs. I buy my TPMS sensors from S1Autoparts, centercaps off Ebay. Hell of a lot cheaper than buying from the dealer.


Thanks for the inout. I'm in CA so no need for winter tires... If I switch rims do they require new TPMS's? If so, thanks for the heads up. I've been checking out dealers on ebay and places like autorimshop.com


----------



## Hubblehouse (Jan 30, 2021)

Valpo Cruze said:


> If you are going to spend the money to upgrade, why limit yourself with the “stock” look?



I'm a big fan of OEM looks both on my daily driver, the Cruze, and my vintage cars... just ma thing.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

The 2019 OEM 17" Cruze rims look way nicer IMO than the 17-18's 17" rims do. They will also fit your car.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Hubblehouse said:


> Thanks for the inout. I'm in CA so no need for winter tires... If I switch rims do they require new TPMS's? If so, thanks for the heads up. I've been checking out dealers on ebay and places like autorimshop.com


There was a switch in frequency of the TPMS sensors at some point fron 315Mhz to 433 Mhz. I think it was during the 2017 MY? So you will have to confirm which one your car uses and get the right ones.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Hubblehouse said:


> Thanks for the inout. I'm in CA so no need for winter tires... If I switch rims do they require new TPMS's? If so, thanks for the heads up. I've been checking out dealers on ebay and places like autorimshop.com


Dont quote me, but I _think_ you can remove the sensor from your current wheels, and reuse it on another stem in the new wheels. I just buy new ones. As TD said, make sure to match up the proper TPMS due to frequency. 
You can input your VIN in a site like gmpartsgiant, and then search for the sensors....that'll give you the proper GM part number for the sensor you need.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Question - how do you check the TPMS frequency?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

On my Gen I, The 16" rim center cap is not the same size as the 18" 
If the TPMS are near 5 years of life, buy new ones and not cheap Chinese as they are probably close to dead to.

Type of *TPMS frequency*:
315 MHz (2011-2015, 2016 limited edition) 433 MHz (2016-2019)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You can usually get take-off OE TPMS on eBay for a fairly cheap price.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> On my Gen I, The 16" rim center cap is not the same size as the 18"
> If the TPMS are near 5 years of life, buy new ones and not cheap Chinese as they are probably close to dead to.
> 
> Type of *TPMS frequency*:
> 315 MHz (2011-2015, 2016 limited edition) 433 MHz (2016-2019)


Definitely worth getting new AC Delco TPMS sensors if the other ones are older. Costs to much to change them before tires are worn out for a failed unit. A set of brand name sensors can be had for fairly cheap now. 

I wasn't sure when the TPMS frequency changed? Rockauto lists parts for both 315Mhz and 433 on the 2017's, but only 433Mhz on the 2018.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I always remember the change coming halfway through the model year, though that differed depending on the vehicle. I believe the Volt switched to 433 MHz during the 2016 model year, so I knew that mine, being a 2017, would be 433 MHz when I got my winter wheels/tires. I can't remember if the Cruze also switched during MY16 or if it was 17.


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

If you go with stock wheels I would recommend contacting Wheel Collision Repair in Bath, PA. They are an exceptional repair service that also sells take-offs that have repaired at good prices of factory wheels. You could go with 18" LTZ wheels with no problems, too. (610) 837-8792 They do have a website, also.


----------



## Hubblehouse (Jan 30, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> There was a switch in frequency of the TPMS sensors at some point fron 315Mhz to 433 Mhz. I think it was during the 2017 MY? So you will have to confirm which one your car uses and get the right ones.


Thanks for the heads up!!


----------

